

Show HN: Free Code Editor for Pair Programming with Compilers and Autocomplete - asadlionpk
https://codepad.remoteinterview.io

======
giancarlostoro
I think projects like these hold an academic value. As a programming tutor at
my college, sometimes we have to aid students online due to xyz reasons that
they just cannot come into our open lab to get help. To be able to see what
they're attempting and give them feedback through Skype is a huge factor.
Although only relevant to Python, one project I enjoy (yet haven't truly used
with students yet) is Python Tutor, great to show the student what is
happening.

Oh, and nice job on CodePad :)

~~~
CSDude
Not exactly pair programming, but I give assignments to my students via my own
system and give feedback remotely.

[http://pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr/](http://pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr/) (and a video
from old version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFy8LHQ6EtI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFy8LHQ6EtI))

------
it_learnses
I'm here:
[https://codepad.remoteinterview.io/#?roomid=UpHnDhPnNU](https://codepad.remoteinterview.io/#?roomid=UpHnDhPnNU).
Who wants to code?

~~~
munirusman
Lol It's going crazy there!

~~~
asadlionpk
somebody did while(true) in that html. Crashing everyone's browsers.

~~~
afgho
i don't know the tech you are using but you can prevent that by running the
code in a sandboxed worker, at least it won't crash, like
[https://github.com/asvd/jailed](https://github.com/asvd/jailed) (i don't know
how secure is that though)

anyway cool program

~~~
asadlionpk
Thanks. We are using compilebox[1] for languages which is sandboxed in Docker.
But html is still rendered in everyone's browser. I am looking into solutions
for preventing this.

[1]:
[https://github.com/remoteinterview/compilebox](https://github.com/remoteinterview/compilebox)

------
bttf
It's hard for vim users to use in-browser text editors without vim-key
support.

~~~
ThrustVectoring
Vim keybindings can and probably should be handled with a browser extension.

~~~
asadlionpk
Agreed! But I guess adding them won't be trivial since we are using
CodeMirror.

[https://codemirror.net/demo/vim.html](https://codemirror.net/demo/vim.html)

------
ruler88
It would be really helpful to make the url easier to read to a candidate over
the phone. Sometimes we don't get to correspond over email.

~~~
asadlionpk
You are right. Check now, there is a "Short URL" button at the top.

------
stevewilhelm
This looks a lot like CoderPad [https://coderpad.io/](https://coderpad.io/)

Don't know which came first, but one of you should change your product name.

Maybe you guys could meet at the Starbucks on 2nd (halfway between your two
offices) and hash it out.

~~~
akanet
I'm the CoderPad guy. Besides RI's obvious ripoffs, they really should change
the name if for no other reason besides:
[http://codepad.org/](http://codepad.org/)

~~~
Killswitch
I don't see the ripoffs... I mean it's an online code editor... Many of these
around, many way before you.

------
solomatov
Great! I wil; definitely use it in interviewing process over Skype.

~~~
solomatov
However, as far as I understand, remote code editing is free, and this is the
all functionality which I really need for interviewing process.

~~~
asadlionpk
Yes! this is our side project which will be free forever. We also have an
advanced offering for pre-screening and more interviewing features like web
calling, code playback, admin mode for taking notes etc.

Feel free to try that as well:
[https://www.remoteinterview.io](https://www.remoteinterview.io)

~~~
icemelt8
Nice work AsadLionPk :P

